# MJS Cubing's Progression thread [Week 7]



## MJS Cubing (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome to my progression thread! This is week 7 (technically week 65), and I am currently working on relearning full PLL learning with JPerm.net algorithms, along with any others that I may come across. Below are the PLL algs I was using before I took a year long break, and the ones in bold are the ones I no longer have muscle memory in. Once I finish relearning PLL I will learn OLL.



Spoiler: PLL Algs



Ua Perm - F2 U’ L R’ F2 R L’ U’ F2
Ub Perm - R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’
H Perm - M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
Z Perm - M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ U2
Ja Perm - R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R L U’
Jb Perm - R U R’ F R U R’ U R F’ R2 U’ R’
T Perm - R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’
Aa Perm - R’ F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2 U
*Ab Perm - x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'*
Y Perm - F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’
*Ra Perm - R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
Rb Perm - R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R*
E Perm - x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
*V Perm - x' R' F R F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U'*
F Perm - R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
Ga Perm - R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D'
Gb Perm - R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
Gc Perm - y2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
Gd Perm - R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
Na Perm - R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R'
*Nb Perm - R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R*





Spoiler: Weekly Progression



*[Week 1] *Learned Ab perm, then got stitches in my finger 

*[Week 2]* Suffering with stitches and no cubing

*[Week 3] *I learned the Y perm, then got side tracked and learned to solve squan, so not much progress. Switched to Jperm.net to learn and train Pll.

*[Week 4]* I learned the R, F, E, and V perms. I also learned the 2x2 Ortega algs, so thats something I guess.

*[Week 5]* Learn the Gc perm, so kind of something.

*[Week 6] *No real goal, I’m not learning algs this week, just getting better ant recognition and execution of my PLLs.



*[A Lot of Weeks] *Didn't cube for like a year, getting back into cubing, re-learning PLL. I'm Just going to keep going on week 7 like nothing happened.

*[Week 7] *Algs to relearn: Ab, Ra, Rb, V, Nb. Of course I also need to get faster with the algs I was lucky enough not to forget.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 6, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have noticed my last layer is significantly slower than my F2L, so I decided to make this thread. I am starting with PLL, and hope to finish by the end of the year. I will be using the Algorithms from Cubeskills.com. If anyone has a better website I am open to suggestions. I have already learned U perms, H perm, Z perm, J perms, T perm, and Aa perm. After I learn PLL I will learn OLL and hopefully know full 2LLL by March 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


march 2021, more like january 2021, or even December 2020!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 6, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> march 2021, more like january 2021, or even December 2020!


Really? I want to be finished with PLL, but December, and I’m really bad at memorizing things.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 6, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Really? I want to be finished with PLL, but December, and I’m really bad at memorizing things.


you can memorize easily by getting an alg in your muscle memory by doing it multiple times, then take a break and come back again. This forces your brain to recall which is helpful. Do it a few times until you can recall easily.
And relax too dont work so hard on memorizing algs.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2020)

Learning full 5-style is quite hard.

All the best for your OLL/PLL memorisation.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 6, 2020)

I learned PLL in 2 days so i think you can learn pll by the end of this week, I dont recommend Cubeskill algs cuz they are a bit outdated. I would recommend @PapaSmurf pll sheet.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 6, 2020)

I have learned the Ab Perm. Anybody have suggestions for learning double flicks on D2s? I am really slow because I cant double flick D2.
This is the alg i use: 
x R2' *D2* R U R' *D2* R U' R x'
The D2s are really slow for me, and I don't like the rotations. Anyone have a better alg? I am slow with left hand moves so it needs to be a righty alg.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 6, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have learned the Ab Perm. Anybody have suggestions for learning double flicks on D2s? I am really slow because I cant double flick D2.
> This is the alg i use:
> x R2' *D2* R U R' *D2* R U' R x'
> The D2s are really slow for me, and I don't like the rotations. Anyone have a better alg? I am slow with left hand moves so it needs to be a righty alg.


R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 7, 2020)

Don't use the RUL Ja. Instead, use this:
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2

If you ever learn the F perm, use this:
R2' F R F' R' U' F' U F R2 U R' U' R

Some tips:
For G perms, learn the RUD algs (RUF for Gc). They are easier and faster to execute than say, the yRUu ones.

Go slow, learn 2/3 algs per day. I'd recommend Cubehead's algsheet for both PLL and OLL because he breaks every alg down so that it's easy to learn.

For OLL, learn the algs in groups, according to shape. Take a day or two to learn algs and drill them the next day. Like this, you can finish full 2LLL in 2 months.

BTW, good luck


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 7, 2020)

So my quest has been haulted for 14 days. I got 5 stitches in my left ring finger (Of course my OH hand) and I cant bend it until the stitches come out and there's a big splint in my finger. :/

Long story pm if you want it.


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2020)

I like the 2-gen U perms
also you wrote the Aa Ab perms differently but they're basically inverses
You left out Y perm but Ja, Y, T perms are all rearrangements of each other that are easy to get into muscle memory
http://speedcubedb.com/a/3x3/PLL for a bunch of decent algs to use


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So my quest has been haulted for 14 days. I got 5 stitches in my left ring finger (Of course my OH hand) and I cant bend it until the stitches come out and there's a big splint in my finger. :/


Oof, I feel your pain. Btw Get well soon and get back to the quest.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 18, 2020)

I can officially start cubing again, and I made some changes to the thread. I am now just calling it a general progress thread and I will go by weeks instead of days.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone know how to delete the poll? I want to change the question or get rid of it entirely.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok I learned the y perm. The alg I use is F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F’. If anyone has a better lag let me know but I like thins one and it flows well with the finger tricks I know


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 19, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok I learned the y perm. The alg I use is F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F’. If anyone has a better lag let me know but I like thins one and it flows well with the finger tricks I know


 thats the standard alg. One other one to consider is R'U'RU'<JbPerm>R'UR


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 27, 2020)

I have now switched to jperm.net for my practice in plls and algs. I find it really easy to use and keep track of my plls.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 29, 2020)

Learned Rb perm with R2 F (R U R U') R' F' R U2 R' U2 R. Maybe I just need to practice it, but I keep trying to do a sexy move with the trigger R U R U'. If anyone has a better alg (Maybe even 2 gen because I do regrips for the F moves) I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 29, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Learned Rb perm with R2 F (R U R U') R' F' R U2 R' U2 R. Maybe I just need to practice it, but I keep trying to do a sexy move with the trigger R U R U'. If anyone has a better alg (Maybe even 2 gen because I do regrips for the F moves) I'm open to suggestions.


If you can do the push D' with your left ring finger, R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R is a great alg. I use this alg as my main alg for 3x3


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 29, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> If you can do the push D' with your left ring finger, R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R is a great alg. I use this alg as my main alg for 3x3


That alg is great, but it still has that R U R U' trigger that is giving me a problem. Is there another alg, or do I just need to get used to it?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 29, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> (Maybe even 2 gen


You can't affect corner permutation with 2 gen, so it only works for U,H,Z perms


----------



## Scollier (Nov 30, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> That alg is great, but it still has that R U R U' trigger that is giving me a problem. Is there another alg, or do I just need to get used to it?



Get used to it. The Rb Perm didn't take me that long to memorize, but still it's not one of my favorites....I actually am learning full PLL currently and I know all the algs except the A perms, the G perms, the N perms, and the accursed V perm.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 2, 2020)

So I learned my Ra perm, and I really like the Alg. (R U R') F' (R U2 R' U2) R' F (R U R U2) R' I like these kinds of 3 gen algs that use R U and F. I will probably try to learn more algs with these moves. I might actually learn my goal in a week (Saturday is my goal)


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So I learned my Ra perm, and I really like the Alg. (R U R') F' (R U2 R' U2) R' F (R U R U2) R' I like these kinds of 3 gen algs that use R U and F. I will probably try to learn more algs with these moves. I might actually learn my goal in a week (Saturday is my goal)


I use the same R perm, and honestly I would advise to stick with them, because AUFs are easier with RUF algorithms than RUD


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 2, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I use the same R perm, and honestly I would advise to stick with them, because AUFs are easier with RUF algorithms than RUD


I agree, especially because my D finger tricks are bad, so I regroup for them.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So I learned my Ra perm, and I really like the Alg. (R U R') F' (R U2 R' U2) R' F (R U R U2) R' I like these kinds of 3 gen algs that use R U and F. I will probably try to learn more algs with these moves. I might actually learn my goal in a week (Saturday is my goal)


I love this alg, it’s actually one of my faster PLLs.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I love this alg, it’s actually one of my faster PLLs.


My TPS is really fast for it, but my only is that it is just way to long to get a sub 1.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

So I learned the E perm, now I need to learn how to stop spamming it. Idk why I like it so much but it’s uncontrollable.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So I learned the E perm, now I need to learn how to stop spamming it. Idk why I like it so much but it’s uncontrollable.



I mean, its sort of fun, but I have a love/hate relationship with it...

Also, does anyone else use this Ja Perm PLL, or is it just me being weird? *x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 3, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Also, does anyone else use this Ja Perm PLL, or is it just me being weird? *x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2*


I use that. I think Jperm recommends it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Also, does anyone else use this Ja Perm PLL, or is it just me being weird? *x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2*


I think it’s just you being weird I use y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (holding the bar in the front)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 3, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Also, does anyone else use this Ja Perm PLL, or is it just me being weird? *x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2*


Yeah dude, if I used CFOP I would use it. Imo it's a good alg.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I think it’s just you being weird I use y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (holding the bar in the front)



Nah, my alg is better because its shorter, uses one dominant hand, and imo, is better for finger tricks. (Plus, wide moves are really cool)


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 3, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Also, does anyone else use this Ja Perm PLL, or is it just me being weird? *x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2*


I use that, it's pretty fast and has the block on the left which is good.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Nah, my alg is better because its shorter, uses one dominant hand, and imo, is better for finger tricks. (Plus, wide moves are really cool)


Well your all also has rotations and wide moves which require regrips.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well your all also has rotations and wide moves which require regrips.



Not really. You can watch me execute it with my finger tricks. Note: I am not doing double flicks. 

Ja Perm Execution


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Well your all also has rotations and wide moves which require regrips.


The first “rotation” is actually a regrip. Your left hand regrips to thumb on bottom and your right hand stays in home grip. The wide moves can be slightly awkward, but easy to get used to.

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L Has more regrips depending on how you execute it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m moving faster than I originally anticipated. I figured out that if you just repeat an Alg for 30 minutes it gets locked in you head. I now have muscle memory on all the PLLs that I wanted to learn this week, so I just have the V perm, G Perms and N perms left to learn! I think I’m going to add the v perm to this weeks goal.

Also, this might be a strech But I want to be sub 3 with all PLLs by Christmas. idk if that’s a stupid goal or not


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

So I have learned the V perm, but I don’t quite have it in muscle memory yet, but that’s not what this post is about. I’m starting to have trouble recognizing PLL cases, taking 1-2 seconds pause after OLL. Is this normal, or do I need to put more time into case recognition?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So I have learned the V perm, but I don’t quite have it in muscle memory yet, but that’s not what this post is about. I’m starting to have trouble recognizing PLL cases, taking 1-2 seconds pause after OLL. Is this normal, or do I need to put more time into case recognition?


Case recognition comes with practice. For each PLL come up your own way to recognize the case. For example I recognize V usually by the large block and the outer stickers being opposite colors to the block.
Also, what V Perm are you using? Please don't say you're using the V Perm with a rotation


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Case recognition comes with practice. For each PLL come up your own way to recognize the case. For example I recognize V usually by the large block and the outer stickers being opposite colors to the block.
> Also, what V Perm are you using? Please don't say you're using the V Perm with a rotation


Well there’s quite a few v perms with rotations, but I use x' (R' F R F') (U R U2 R') (U' R U' R') (U2 R U R') U'. I like it because it is basically 2 gen except for the F and F’ at the beginning. I don’t mind the x’, since thats the same rotation I start my E perm with.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

That alg is pretty bad. Even R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F is better. I'd recommend one of these:
- R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2  
- R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2

edit: I personally use the second one


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> That alg is pretty bad. Even R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F is better. I'd recommend one of these:
> - R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2
> - R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2
> 
> edit: I personally use the second one


I’ll try, but I’m really bad with D finger tricks which is why I use the one thatI use.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’ll try, but I’m really bad with D finger tricks which is why I use the one thatI use.


If you really, really struggle with D moves then use the standard R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> That alg is pretty bad. Even R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F is better. I'd recommend one of these:
> - R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2
> - R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2
> 
> edit: I personally use the second one


I personally think the second alg is worse than the standard, because it has the same first regrip and is longer in movecount.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I personally think the second alg is worse than the standard, because it has the same first regrip and is longer in movecount.


It has no rotations, and it can be executed at a really high TPS if the correct fingertricks are used. I agree that the standard can be executed faster because of the lower movecount, but my alg is much more consistent

edit: I average consistently 1.1-1.2 with my alg, whereas with the standard I can range anywhere from 1.0-1.5


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> It has no rotations, and it can be executed at a really high TPS if the correct fingertricks are used. I agree that the standard can be executed faster because of the lower movecount, but my alg is much more consistent
> 
> edit: I average consistently 1.1-1.2 with my alg, whereas with the standard I can range anywhere from 1.0-1.5


True, but I also think that the other alg you listed is by far the best V perm


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> True, but I also think that the other alg you listed is by far the best V perm


They're about equal


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 5, 2020)

It is now week 5! This week I will try to learn the G perms and maybe get a better V perm alg. Last week I learned the E, R, F, and V Perms. I also got a little sidetracked and learned Ortega for 2x2, so now I Average about 2 seconds faster in that.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Learned Gc perm with R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 while holding headlights on the right. I know this isn’t the standard alg, but I like it better since I know more of the triggers


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Learned Gc perm with R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 while holding headlights on the left. I know this isn’t the standard alg, but I like it better since I know more of the triggers


yeah, that's a pretty good one. I still think the RUD is better though


----------



## Scollier (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Learned Gc perm with R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 while holding headlights on the left. I know this isn’t the standard alg, but I like it better since I know more of the triggers



My rule of cubing is that I will never use an adjacent corner swap 3x3 PLL without putting the headlights on the left.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Scollier said:


> My rule of cubing is that I will never use an adjacent corner swap 3x3 PLL without putting the headlights on the left.


I mean, that makes sense, because if you see that you have an adjacent swap, you’ll be able to do the same pre-AUF every time while recognizing the PLL. All of my adjacent swaps’ headlights are on the left as well.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I mean, that makes sense, because if you see that you have an adjacent swap, you’ll be able to do the same pre-AUF every time while recognizing the PLL. All of my adjacent swaps’ headlights are on the left as well.


How do you do that for the a perms. One has headlights on the back and other one has headlights on the right side.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> How do you do that for the a perms. One has headlights on the back and other one has headlights on the right side.


A perms are a 3-corner cycle, not an adjacent swap.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A perms are a 3-corner cycle, not an adjacent swap.


well yes but they still have headlights


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

So last week I didn’t make much progress, and it’s mainly because Im getting tired of learning algs. So this week instead of learning algs, I’m going to do some recognition and finger trick practice. I’ll learn the rest of the G perms and the N perms when I feel like it.


----------



## ZB2op (Dec 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ua Perm - F2 U’ L R’ F2 R L’ U’ F2
> Aa Perm - R’ F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2 U


These two algs aren't that good. I recommend:
Ua Perm - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 or M2 U M U2 M' U M2
Aa Perm - x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
but there are other really good ones aswell.


MJS Cubing said:


> Learned Rb perm with R2 F (R U R U') R' F' R U2 R' U2 R. Maybe I just need to practice it, but I keep trying to do a sexy move with the trigger R U R U'. If anyone has a better alg (Maybe even 2 gen because I do regrips for the F moves) I'm open to suggestions.


Mabye you'll find it easier thinking about it like this R2 F R (U R U' R') F' R U2 R' U2 R because then you have inverse sexy.


the dnf master said:


> How do you do that for the a perms. One has headlights on the back and other one has headlights on the right side.


Aa perm: x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'
Ab perm: x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L
Both have headlights on left.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

ZB2op said:


> Aa perm: x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'
> Ab perm: x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L
> Both have headlights on left.


Nice triple post.the algs are all pretty good though.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

ZB2op said:


> Aa perm: x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'
> Ab perm: x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L
> Both have headlights on left.


I’ll try, but I hate L moves.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I’ll try, but I hate L moves.


then give up on ROLL or learn some L fingertricks


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

Haven't posted here in a while, and I think I'll stop making weekly goals, but I only have Gd and N perms left to learn before I know full PLL!


----------



## Scollier (Jan 6, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, and I think I'll stop making weekly goals, but I only have Gd and N perms left to learn before I know full PLL!



I have been stuck on those same perms (N and G perms) for literally forever. I really am dreading learning them....


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 6, 2021)

do u use RUD or wide G perms


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I have been stuck on those same perms (N and G perms) for literally forever. I really am dreading learning them....


I didn't learn anything for like 2 weeks, but I want to finish this so I can start work on F2L and OLL


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> F2 U’ L R’ F2 R L’ U’ F2


that's for FMC bigbrain.


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 6, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> I didn't learn anything for like 2 weeks, but I want to finish this so I can start work on F2L and OLL


the RUD gd is the same as Gb perm, but every move is in the other direction. For Na perm, it is just R U R' U(Jperm) U2 R U' R' and for Nb perm, it is R'(reverse sexy) F' U' F (big cube flipping alg) U' R


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 6, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> the RUD gd is the same as Gb perm, but every move is in the other direction. For Na perm, it is just R U R' U(Jperm) U2 R U' R' and from Nb perm, it is R'(reverse sexy) F' U' F (big cube flipping alg) U' R


For now, I'm just doing (Jb Perm) U (Jb Perm) for Na or (Ja Perm) U (Ja Perm) for Nb. It's actually a really good N perm, and I can exectute it in about 2 seconds, because my J perms are really good for me. I am going to learn proper N perms probably tomorrow. I'm learning the last G perm today.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome to Week 7! It has actually been 64 weeks and 5 days since my last update to this thread, but today I will continue as if nothing happened.

This week I am relearning the PLL algs I forgot; Ab, Ra, Rb, V, and Nb. I will also be relearning some recognition, speed, and finger tricks. I hope that by the end of this week I can move on to trying to get back to sub 20, because right now I am averaging about 23-25. I am not making any long term plans right now, because I have spring sports tryouts this week and I have no idea how much time I will have if I make the team. 

Let me know if any algs look outdated, as they are from 2019/2020 era. I don't typically like left handed algs, but maybe I'll try it if its really good. I will update as the week goes on.


----------

